
Ask HN: Why Is This Flagged? - lainon
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17468033<p>This is a neutral, academic article which satisfies everything the HN guidelines solicit.<p>Is there a hidden rule to not talk about such topics on HN?
======
natch
I guess because it's an encyclopedia article, and not super on-topic for HN
which is mostly focused on news around startups and technical stuff. If we
submitted every encyclopedia article to HN there would be quite a flood of off
topic stuff.

But mostly because it's 'meh' and off topic enough that not enough people
cared to click the vouch button when it was active. And it's not news.

You can perhaps point to HN links to other off topic articles that have not
been flagged, even encyclopedia articles maybe, but you have to consider that
this topic is quite an outlier and sensitive/private for some people, and not
something they want the discussion to turn into on HN.

So (recapping a bit) they flag, and nobody cares strongly about taking HN off
track into this topic, so the flag remains.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
From what I have seen, it seems like the preferred encyclopedia here for non
tech things is Atlas Obscura.

